# Poachers - Caught Red Handed



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Because there will be a forthcoming criminal investigation, I can't reveal too many details. However, on Saturday night in southern McMullen County we heard suspicious gunfire, then found boot prints, tennis shoe prints, blood, and then we found the dead body. Quickly, calls were made to two different TPWD Game Wardens who arrived at the scene in short order. After we spent several hours sneaking around the brush in complete darkness, the perpetrators were found and apprehended - a male and female. As expected, both repeatedly lied to the officers. However, when I presented several photos of their foot prints, which matched the shoes they were wearing, and were located in the sand all around the dead deer, they finally offered some kind of confession. The poachers had to cross a deer proof fence to reach the dead deer which was lying over a hundred yards inside of our property. I did not hear the confession, but the officers later told me that there would be 6 different charges against the two. Loss of weapons, heavy fines, or jail time, I don't know. Kudos to TPWD Game Wardens, they did a great job and were very professional in the way they handled the situation. It certainly won't be a Merry Christmas for the two poachers!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Dead deer*

Undeniable Evidence...


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats. I spent 4 hours yesterday with our local wardens trying to track the cause of a dead axis 300 yards into our property, located off a highway. I can't prove it to the wardens, but I know who it is. Next weekend, he will have an invitation to stop by for a beer. :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Shot off the road and they were dropped off to clean her I assume?
Glad you nailed their sorry asses either way.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Scum bags


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Shot off the road and they were dropped off to clean her I assume?
> Glad you nailed their sorry asses either way.


No, it was not shot from a road. It was shot from from their side of the fence. Then they crossed over (or under) the high fence to come retrieved the animal.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Always a great day when criminals are apprehended. Nice work GW's.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty brazen. Sorry bastards.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Hold on! Your telling me these clowns poached a doe?!?!? That's ignorant to say the least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Hold on! Your telling me these clowns poached a doe?!?!? *That's ignorant to say the least*


Not always maybe, but a large part of the time I would say ignorant describes poachers, thieves, or other scumbags.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Always a great feeling when criminals/scumbags are apprehended. Great work GW's.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow....as if poaching a doe isn't dumb enough. They make it harder on themselves by shooting it through a game proof fence? You can fix a lot of things but you can't fix stupid!!!!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Most likely not the first time accross that fence


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I love a good success story......


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Always good to catch a game thief.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice work to you and the Game Wardens for stoping the scum.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Justice!!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Poachers Caught - Update*

Just wanted to provide an update on the recent poaching incident in McMullen County.

There were 11 charges brought against the perpetrators. They have already appeared before the judge and justice will be served shortly.

Many thanks to two fine gentlemen who are servants to our community by acting as TPWD Game Wardens. Mr. JD Beeson, a 35 year veteran on the force, and a rising star on the force, Mr. Noe Gonzales - these two acted quickly and decisively and now we are all better off due to their hard work.

Thanks Guys!
Po


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

awesome...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

To a poacher a deer is a deer, here in E Tex they will shoot the first deer that they see PERIOD, don't matter if it's a fawn or a 160" buck, at least here they will take the whole deer, S Tex they will cut head off.....


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking at the shot placement I'd say they are not very good at their craft. 

Love seeing justice served.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Poaching a doe across a game fence, that is crazy. Do you think that they have done this before? Good on you for catching them.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you know these poachers? are they locals or someone from out of town? 

I can't wait to nail the ones who poached my feeder and game cam.


----------

